# World Championship 2019 Yorkshire......



## ozboz (10 Jul 2019)

looks like all roads lead to Harrogate !
If I can I’ll get up there for this in September , looks like it will be a Top event !
Could be a good bikepacking doo ,
Edit 
I’ve just checked the tong range forecast it looks good and I’ve found a campsite with amenities and has campfire not for from Harrogate , so that’s me I’d say ! 

https://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrJQ56YQyZdE3QAEwUM34lQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByZmVxM3N0BGNvbG8DaXIyBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=world+cycling+championship+2019&back=https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p=world+cycling+championship+2019&ei=UTF-8&fr=ipad&turl=https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OVP.0N3tZjsiSbj89aJylJk4lAEsDh&amp;pid=Api&w=144&h=77&c=7&rurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QvNRg4nOoQ&tit=UCI+Road+World+Championships+|+Yorkshire+2019&l=301&vid=5b52410f6fc1ed5d3344f866ebb37cae&sigr=11bla5f38&sigb=12dr7vdjv&sigt=11daadlem&sigi=12o6kqoir


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jul 2019)

Looks like a reroute may be required


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2019)

Bunny hop that, no problems


----------



## GilesM (13 Aug 2019)

We're staying in harrogate for the TTs, then off into the Dales for a few nights to see the Road races on the hilly bits, probably head to Grinton Moor for the men's race and Lofthouse for the women's, should be good, and no doubt the crowds will be a bit bigger than they were in 1982 at Goodwood, a different era, when cycling in Britain was some what less mainstream. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

How about a few predictions for the worlds, Geraint Thomas seems to be in with a good chance in the TT, if Alaphilippe has kept his form from the Tour he must be favourite for the men's Road Race, can Lizzie Deignan win the women's road race.


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> no doubt the crowds will be a bit bigger than they were in 1982 at Goodwood, a different era, when cycling in Britain was some what less mainstream. I'm looking forward to it.



And its in Gods own county, not some Southern softland.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

Venod said:


> And its in Gods own county, not some Southern softland.


Indeed, but I was a southern softy in 1982, fortunately I think I am better now.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2019)

Venod said:


> And its in Gods own county, not some Southern softland.


Is it a lack of self esteem that makes you lot come out with this crap so often?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it a lack of self esteem that makes you lot come out with this crap so often?


I totally agree!





PS Can we also call a stop to posts saying that London is the centre of the universe, and expressing the view that there is no life north of Watford!


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it a lack of self esteem that makes you lot come out with this crap so often?



We just tell it like it is.


----------



## brommers (21 Aug 2019)

Venod said:


> And its in Gods own county, not some Southern softland.


Boll**ks


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> PS Can we also call a stop to posts saying that London is the centre of the universe, and expressing the view that there is no life north of Watford!


If I lived in London, I'd do my bit Colin, but I don't.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> If I lived in London, I'd do my bit Colin, but I don't.


But you _are _south of Watford - ha ha!

I get a bit tired of constant reliving of _The War Of The Roses_ too, especially living on the 'border' between the 2 counties. Here is a particularly bad example!

Anyway... I'm looking forward to the World Championships, which just happen to be in Yorkshire this year. My cousin is coming down from Scotland for them and we will be driving/cycling to some vantage points to watch some of the racing. I'll try to take some decent photos of the action.


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2019)

Conor Swift, in an interview, said that we've only got 6 riders in the men's road race because we didn't make the top 10. Who would the course suit?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Conor Swift, in an interview, said that we've only got 6 riders in the men's road race because we didn't make the top 10. Who would the course suit?


Thomas,Yates ?


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Thomas,Yates ?


Which one?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> Which one?


Geraint or Sean ?


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Geraint or Sean ?


I'm Pretty sure one of them wouldn't have ridden for GB.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> Which one?


Dylan and WB?


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Dylan and WB?


At last someone has a sensible answer. €5 each way placed on both.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> At last someone has a sensible answer. €5 each way placed on both.


Each way on Dylan Thomas earns you either Llareggub or Buggerall


----------



## grellboy (30 Aug 2019)

Me and some mates have booked a room near Shipley on the Saturday evening, but just wondering what would be the best spot on the Harrogate circuit to see most action. Was thinking a hilly part maybe. Any ideas from locals will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2019)

Maxime Hordes has won the Handbike H1 UCI World Champion's jersey. I didn't catch where it was but it doesn't look like Yorkshire? Edit: Emmen in the Netherlands.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2019)

Geraint has opted into the ITT and the road race despite showing no firm on his self-confessed trial in Canada.
Ben Swift is the main man.
I don't know whether they wanted to do it but a tough call to leave out Simon Yates and Luke Rowe

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ge...world-championships-time-trial-and-road-race/


----------



## johnblack (20 Sep 2019)

GB team racing today in Belgium, Doull, Tao, Stannard, Swift and Yates, not a bad team for a 1.1 race! Not sure they'll be up for the win as it's 185k and pan flat.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Geraint has opted into the ITT and the road race despite showing no firm on his self-confessed trial in Canada.
> Ben Swift is the main man.
> I don't know whether they wanted to do it but a tough call to leave out Simon Yates and Luke Rowe
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ge...world-championships-time-trial-and-road-race/


Just seen Thomas has pulled out of the TT,John Archibald is going to take his place.Said he's not feeling fit enough so going to concentrate on the road race.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Just seen Thomas has pulled out of the TT,John Archibald is going to take his place.Said he's not feeling fit enough so going to concentrate on the road race.


Seems like he's mentally gone right off the ball after the Tour


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Seems like he's mentally gone right off the ball after the Tour


Yes if you've deselected yourself it's not a great sign is it.


----------



## Milzy (21 Sep 2019)

What time does the mens race start on bbc 2 tomorrow?


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2019)

Milzy said:


> What time does the mens race start on bbc 2 tomorrow?


Tomorrow is mixed team time trail BBC 2 1300
Mens race next Sunday


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2019)

Milzy said:


> What time does the mens race start on bbc 2 tomorrow?


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/49372579


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Sep 2019)

The mixed team time trial was surprising gripping for a team time trial. A well deserved bronze for GB who set of in the worst of the weather. The Dutch took gold although, but were lucky that Mollema didn't crash and take out a Team mate at one point. Some poor decision making by the Italians saw then drop to fourth.


----------



## ozboz (23 Sep 2019)

Elynor Backstedt takes Bronze in Junior Women’s TT, well done to her !
Mad thing is the Russian that won did take a wrong turn and still came out on top !


----------



## ozboz (23 Sep 2019)

Nice win for Italy , some rider to put up with problems he encountered during race then go on and win !
Well done him !
Extra Cornetto for him tonight !

Two young Brits in top ten also ! 
Extra Jelly Babies for them
!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/UCI_cycling/status/1176130591416303616?s=19


----------



## tom73 (23 Sep 2019)

A few more needed help along the way all stayed claim though out.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2019)

Ouch !

View: https://twitter.com/GosuSM/status/1176445781173256192?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2019)

Is it wet out there..

View: https://twitter.com/IrishCorner10/status/1176449225128849409?s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2019)

Bjerg wins the TT for the 3rd time. Remarkable


----------



## dragon72 (24 Sep 2019)

It's crazy that since the beginning of World Champs week, looking at the BBC Sport website from outside the UK there isn't a single link to a single story about the World champs. All football, tennis, F1 and other such nonsense. When the World Championships are being held in the UK! To be fair I did see a link on the BBC Sport main page to the video of the U23 underwater time triallists today. Maybe there is more if viewing from inside the UK, but from overseas, as far as the Sport main page is concerned, it's as if there's nowt happening in pushbike racing.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2019)

dragon72 said:


> It's crazy that since the beginning of World Champs week, looking at the BBC Sport website from outside the UK there isn't a single link to a single story about the World champs. All football, tennis, F1 and other such nonsense. When the World Championships are being held in the UK! To be fair I did see a link on the BBC Sport main page to the video of the U23 underwater time triallists today. Maybe there is more if viewing from inside the UK, but from overseas, as far as the Sport main page is concerned, it's as if there's nowt happening in pushbike racing.


Nah there's not much inside the UK either.Unless your into cycling i doubt you'd know it's on.Think I saw a bit on BBC breakfast this morning.
I've not watched a lot myself yet,saw a bit of women's TT today. Chloe Dygert Owen (United States) took the win.Remarkable 1:33 clear of Anna van der Breggen (Netherlands) and 1:52 up on the defending champion Annemiek van Vleuten (Netherlands).
I think its the biggest margin of a win in a time trial since the event began !
Probally doesn't like the rain and thought feck I just want to get back to the bus !


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2019)

"Well of course I'm surprised" says Anne vd Breggen.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2019)

Her speed was mental.

View: https://twitter.com/UCI_cycling/status/1176516813187952640?s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2019)

dragon72 said:


> It's crazy that since the beginning of World Champs week, looking at the BBC Sport website from outside the UK there isn't a single link to a single story about the World champs. All football, tennis, F1 and other such nonsense. When the World Championships are being held in the UK! To be fair I did see a link on the BBC Sport main page to the video of the U23 underwater time triallists today. Maybe there is more if viewing from inside the UK, but from overseas, as far as the Sport main page is concerned, it's as if there's nowt happening in pushbike racing.


I take your point but how many of the Cyclechat massive are even interested and they're presumably cyclists


----------



## DRM (24 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I take your point but how many of the Cyclechat massive are even interested and they're presumably cyclists


The BBC has, as far as I’m concerned an appealing track record of ignoring various sports, the Vuelta, the Giro, grudging mention of the Tour of Britain, Tour de Yorkshire & Tour de France, passing mention of Rugby League games, however football is rammed down your throat, they can waffle for hours about tennis, golf or Rugby Union, I think it speaks volumes about those in charge of the sport section at the Beeb.


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2019)

DRM said:


> The BBC has, as far as I’m concerned an appealing track record of ignoring various sports, the Vuelta, the Giro, grudging mention of the Tour of Britain, Tour de Yorkshire & Tour de France, passing mention of Rugby League games, however football is rammed down your throat, they can waffle for hours about tennis, golf or Rugby Union, I think it speaks volumes about those in charge of the sport section at the Beeb.


I agree about the BBC but they're hardly going to devote much time to a sport that even the vast majority of cyclists don't care about.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2019)

Also, given that the coming generation of wunderkinder are Not British, the BBC will naturally lose interest. Even the Grand Tours tend to get reports mentioning the position of the leading Brit and ignoring everyone else.


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2019)

On to more important matters!
Rohan Dennis would be hot favourite if he hadn't been unraced since his TdF hissy fit.
Maybe he still is. 
Roglic, Campanaerts, maybe.
Evenepoel would be a sensational winner but surely no this year?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2019)

I quite fancy Roglic to take this.Whats the weather forecast there today


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I quite fancy Roglic to take this.Whats the weather forecast there today


Overcast and a low-ish chance of rain. Fantastic weather for Yorkshire.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Overcast and a low-ish chance of rain. Fantastic weather for Yorkshire.


Tropical ! I was intending to go, but off to Italy in a week or so to Lombardia.So under orders to work....meanie Mrs Adam


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2019)

Dennis smashed it!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Dennis smashed it!


Didn't get chance to watch today,point to prove there for Dennis ? Evenpoul 2nd is a good result.


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2019)

I think he was happy..


.<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">He defends his WORLD TITLE! <br><br>Just look what it means to Rohan Dennis and his family! <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yorkshire2019?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#Yorkshire2019</a> <a href="https://t.co/fpeKetcUKO">pic.twitter.com/fpeKetcUKO</a></p>&mdash; UCI (@UCI_cycling) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/UCI_cycling/status/1176871838150008832?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">September 25, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Legs (26 Sep 2019)

Gutted for the Colombian lad Gomez who wasn't able to get a wheel from neutral service in the junior race...


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2019)

Legs said:


> Gutted for the Colombian lad Gomez who wasn't able to get a wheel from neutral service in the junior race...


Wasn't watching there but heard some mention of it. Why not?

Very wet again today for the junior men. Loads of crashes, mostly skids and overshoots.

Racing update:


Spoiler



USA hammering the peloton, Netherlands were lurking, but now two USA (Simmons and Sheffield) one GBR (Askey) and one Czech (Bitner) broken off the front. A Spanish rider (Rodriguez) bridges. 55km to go. Maybe the pivotal move. Italy chasing but not enough of them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Sep 2019)

Junior womens race has been a crash fest


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2019)

Anyone see the fiasco of the U23 men's yesterday.Disqualified for drafting after winning the race.To say he was gutted is a understatement.Not saying rules should be broken but why wait until so long after the race finished ? 

View: https://twitter.com/mwkeenan/status/1177705038887546885?s=19


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Anyone see the fiasco of the U23 men's yesterday.Disqualified for drafting after winning the race.To say he was gutted is a understatement.Not saying rules should be broken but why wait until so long after the race finished ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/mwkeenan/status/1177705038887546885?s=19



Speculation was that commissaires didn't spot it at the time, only after protests from other nations who didn't draft or sticky-bottle after crashes did the jury then spend 20mins scrobbling through the raw feed recordings to find it.


----------



## tom73 (28 Sep 2019)

No live feed was available report not done till ofter race by out on course officials.
His team have admitted they allowed him to stay with the car for 2 mins.

if it’s rules then that’s how it go’s. Don’t know enough to say. But it looks a bit wrong to me.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

heres what ive seen so far , decide for yourself if you think its wrong or not.


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1177650450948075521





View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1177650450948075521


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> heres what ive seen so far , decide for yourself if you think its wrong or not.


I'm pretty sure it was said that the DQ evidence hadn't been shown on TV but the UCI jury can review all the raw feed footage, so I don't think one of the Dutch team fans posting what was on TV is enough to tell.

I'm not sure whether the UCI should release the evidence to anyone but the accused. It's then up to him to choose whether it's published. But shouldn't we let the champion take the limelight instead?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2019)

After reading up on it and watching some clips..he deserved to win,he was the strongest on the day,but he broke the rules.


View: https://twitter.com/petercossins/status/1177915195798282240?s=19


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> I'm pretty sure it was said that the DQ evidence hadn't been shown on TV but the UCI jury can review all the raw feed footage, so I don't think one of the Dutch team fans posting what was on TV is enough to tell.
> 
> I'm not sure whether the UCI should release the evidence to anyone but the accused. It's then up to him to choose whether it's published. But shouldn't we let the champion take the limelight instead?




My own view is if they use footage to DQ him then why not show that footage to explain the decision, 

im not sure anyone is stopping anyone from taking the limelight as you put it ​
going of whats available , ive seen worse happen without sanction , but im sure others will have been penalised for less


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2019)

!00km breakaway win for van Vleuten. Amazing ride.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> !00km breakaway win for van Vleuten. Amazing ride.


That was some break she made,well deserved.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

nobody even close , love the way she went over the barriers to her mum.

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1177962983701569537


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2019)

Cheating bastard!


View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1177921251622428672?s=20


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Cheating bastard!
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1177921251622428672?s=20






[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0)]

[/COLOR]​


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

Nils eekhoff agent is threatening legal action in the hope of having the jurys decision overturned..
https://road.cc/content/news/266983...d-after-nils-eekhoff-stripped-u23-world-title


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> Nils eekhoff agent is threatening legal action in the hope of having the jurys decision overturned..
> https://road.cc/content/news/266983...d-after-nils-eekhoff-stripped-u23-world-title


I don't think he has a hope in hell. This wasn't a case of a rider working through the cars to get back on, he spent a full two minutes behind his own team car which drove at a pace he could follow, as shown by other cars in the convoy overtaking them. It was deliberate pacing in my view and the video footage showed them bang to rights. If I were one of the other three riders I'd be fuming as his presence at the finish not only relegated them but effected their tactics.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

It's the mens' race today.
Sagan, Alapphillipe, Roglic, Matthews etc etc etc.
Is it pissing down up there?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> It's the mens' race today.
> Sagan, Alapphillipe, Roglic, Matthews etc etc etc.
> Is it pissing down up there?



Pissing it down is a understatement ! They've changed some of the course and no helicopter pics due to weather.You not watching ?


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

Is it on yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it on yet?


I'm watching it live on the BBC website. Don't think it's on TV until a bit later on BBC 2. Just checked. Just started on BBC 2 now.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

Rob Hayles and Anthony McCrossan - bloody hell


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm watching it live on the BBC website. Don't think it's on TV until a bit later on BBC 2. Just checked. Just started on BBC 2 now.


Was on red button but stopped abruptly at 1058 for some boats. Coverage now on BBC2 but ten minutes ish of talking heads and featurettes with no live coverage of the first climb!


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Rob Hayles and Anthony McCrossan - bloody hell


That was the UCI World Feed on red button. Probably will switch to Brotherton and Boardman when the main BBC coverage finally bothers to show the racing.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Was on red button but stopped abruptly at 1058 for some boats. Coverage now on BBC2 but ten minutes ish of talking heads and featurettes with no live coverage of the first climb!


I'm now watching it on the red button


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Was on red button but stopped abruptly at 1058 for some boats. Coverage now on BBC2 but ten minutes ish of talking heads and featurettes with no live coverage of the first climb!


Yes B!xxdy annoying!!


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm now watching it on the red button


Smart TV? Or can you post multiplex info?


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Smart TV? Or can you post multiplex info?


I don't know what that means! It's 11 years old and has a red button on the remote.
That's exhausted my technical knowledge


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> After reading up on it and watching some clips..he deserved to win,he was the strongest on the day,but he broke the rules.
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/petercossins/status/1177915195798282240?s=19



Longer clip. This seems extreme:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/friebos/status/1177921251622428672


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it on yet?


On the BBC red button Rich


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I don't know what that means! It's 11 years old and has a red button on the remote.
> That's exhausted my technical knowledge


Too be fair I had to ring my mate who said "feck sake,go to BBC press Red button on remote,go to sports and voila ! "


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

online feed working just fine


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Too be fair I had to ring my mate who said "feck sake,go to BBC press Red button on remote,go to sports and voila ! "


'voila'!
Get you showing your foreign language skills!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Longer clip. This seems extreme:
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/friebos/status/1177921251622428672



Yea no denying he cheated (a bit or a lot ?) I'm thinking people were more pissed off that it took so long to DQ him.As in letting him actually win the race first.
Valverde will be asking for the Vuelta next after that drafting Roglic did !


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Longer clip. This seems extreme:
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/friebos/status/1177921251622428672





That's the same clip that I posted yesterday, post 61 on the previous page.


Don't know about helmet and glasses, looks more like they need snorkels and flippers with the weather


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Too be fair I had to ring my mate who said "feck sake,go to BBC press Red button on remote,go to sports and voila ! "


Only option on mine (freeview or freesat) is canoe. I've switched to Eurosport and have BBC in the picture-in-picture while they waffle on. Now they're showing yesterday's race highlights which of course should be in a highlights show not while there's live racing on!


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> That's the same clip that I posted yesterday, post 61 on the previous page.


I only see the same 7 second clip posted twice in that post.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Sep 2019)

Completely inept coverage by the BBC - moved on to canoeing on red button on my TV? Watching on iplayer now. Would have been helpful to all of us who had been watching on red button to tell us live coverage continued on iplayer.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Sep 2019)

Still just canoeing on my red button too.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Only option on mine (freeview or freesat) is canoe. I've switched to Eurosport and have BBC in the picture-in-picture while they waffle on. Now they're showing yesterday's race highlights which of course should be in a highlights show not while there's live racing on!


You must have the same TV as Richp


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> I only see the same 7 second clip posted twice in that post.




The second one is the same one you posted @2.25 long​


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> The second one is the same one you posted @2.25 long​


Why the colour and size changes???

Anyway, I await a third opinion as to what they see. Maybe it is another site upgrade bug.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

has the irish team car just knocked someone off ??


----------



## Milzy (29 Sep 2019)

I’m gutted Butter tubs has been flooded. Even some of the course they’re still using is flooded. I love Yorkshire & always will but it’s been a wash out from start to finish. 
I suppose it’s more of a challenge. 
Even the fan park has closed. What a complete joke.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

nowt they an do about the weather though


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Could they have had a backup drier location for the fan park? Aren't there some big conference venues in Harrogate?


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

It all comes over from Lancashire blame them. 
The fanzone is known to flood it was looking bad few days ago. 
Getting someone out in hurry in a mud bath is no fun you can't exactly ask them to get out and push. 
It's a hard call but someone has to call it.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Could they have had a backup drier location for the fan park? Aren't there some big conference venues in Harrogate?


Yes they call them pubs in these parts.


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

All about cost to book out a hall or two for full week plus doubling up on all branding and layout out. 
That my never get used not cheep or simple then the extra take down costs. 
The traders would need to double up too again at a cost. 
Zwift brew house across the road from the conference centre much better idea.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

crash , gilbert down and quite a few others


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2019)

Boarman has just said someone has posted him the flightpath of the plane transmitting the pictures, here it is if your interested,


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

Oh piss off now Claire....


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

Who is JJ chalmers?


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Does anyone have a link to the GPS map to dotwatch when no camera shots available due to plane refuelling?


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

cycling shoe artist eh , who would have thought


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Does anyone have a link to the GPS map to dotwatch when no camera shots available due to plane refuelling?



Ther is a race tracker here, but it doesn't seem to be working for me.

https://worlds.yorkshire.com/tracker/

(edit)It is working.


----------



## gavroche (29 Sep 2019)

I think it will be a long time before they do it in the UK again. Warmer climates in future I guess.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

gilbert abandoned


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Sep 2019)

On my way into Harrogate now. Zwift bar sounds a good shout


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

ahh the rainbow beard award goes to...….


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> On my way into Harrogate now. Zwift bar sounds a good shout





roadrash said:


> ahh the rainbow beard award goes to...….


Julia?
I've been having a nap


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Blooming shocking weather !


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2019)

Camera relay plane just took off from Donny.


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> On my way into Harrogate now. Zwift bar sounds a good shout



It's great well worth a visit


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> It's great well worth a visit


You in there? I just arrived and they won't let me in.
Having a pint next door


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

looks like Valverde has abandoned


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

sam bennet dropped...


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

Sagan , Krisstoff, Ewan GVA all seem to kept well hidden up to now


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> looks like Valverde has abandoned


Not all bad news today then


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

No called in the other day.
Guess it must be full. Next door is same place so won't be too bad.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> I think it will be a long time before they do it in the UK again. Warmer climates in future I guess.


Nonsense. Florence was as wet IIRC. Plouay and Valkenburg not exactly famous for sunbathing either.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

I don't seem to remember a lot of the early season classics being raced in a heatwave either


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> I don't seem to remember a lot of the early season classics being raced in a heatwave either


True, but they don't have a choice of venues whereas the WC does. Holding it in North of England after the vernal equinox was always risky.

Coverage has been rubbish. Not having another way to transmit while the only plane was being refueled is pathetic for a supposedly world class sporting event. Hopefully the racing in the last 50km will brighten things up


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Was that Simon Warren waving the '100 Climbs' triangle near the top of the hill ???


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

lets be honest, it is probably THE most difficult sporting event to televise due to distances involved, I don't think they have done too bad considering the helicopters have been grounded due to the weather conditions


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> True, but they don't have a choice of venues whereas the WC does. Holding it in North of England after the vernal equinox was always risky.
> 
> Coverage has been rubbish. Not having another way to transmit while the only plane was being refueled is pathetic for a supposedly world class sporting event. Hopefully the racing in the last 50km will brighten things up


Planes is down to the host broadcaster not the venue. Apparently it's not the BBC (probably as well because we would not have live pictures because of conditions unsuitable for kite-flying) but I'm not sure who it is. The Dutch NOS possibly?


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

At least it's in HD and not ITV4's poor bit rate. HD rain, whoooo


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

Been out a while so coverage has been ok for me.As for the weather....it'll sort the men out from the boys.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

I've only tuned in for last 100km. Plane was being re-fueled as I joined, and the coverage was OK in Harrogate, but you lost it when there was no static cameras.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> True, but they don't have a choice of venues whereas the WC does. Holding it in North of England after the vernal equinox was always risky.


A pedant writes ... I think you mean the autumn equinox. Vernal is spring. I don't know if there's a fancy name for the autumn one.

Chance for you all to check to see if there's a yawn reaction.


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Sep 2019)

They let me in the Zwift bar now. Tellys are bigger which makes a huge difference if you are short!


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

LL Sanches abandoned and Thomas and Majka dropped


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

@Julia9054  
Don't miss the freebies


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Big telly at home. I'm actually still soaking as we had to unload my roof rack and put a car back on the drive - soaked in about 2 minutes, so I have live wetness, live rain an and a glass of vino.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

How many are actually going to finish this race ? Looks like quite a few are bailing out back to the hotel.


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Planes is down to the host broadcaster not the venue. Apparently it's not the BBC (probably as well because we would not have live pictures because of conditions unsuitable for kite-flying) but I'm not sure who it is. The Dutch NOS possibly?



The plane is Belgium registed, but I wouldn't draw any conclusions from that.


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> @Julia9054
> Don't miss the freebies


Currently lusting over this. If I had a spare £149


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

Yes the weathers crap but you can get that in most placers. Yes the TV coverage has been bad at times. 
But it's a world class sporting event happening on home soil which don't come round that often. 
So let's just enjoy it.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> How many are actually going to finish this race ? Looks like quite a few are bailing out back to the hotel.



Less than half possibly. Unless you are up there in the main bunch, forget it. Too many team cars to get back through on those tight roads.

Sanches now gone.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Must say Zwift has done a good job of replicating the course, although, I'm pleased to say there are no large gnomes on the road side in real Harrogate.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> The plane is Belgium registed, but I wouldn't draw any conclusions from that.


I was guessing NOS from the graphics and I think they messed up the Olympic road race coverage  Graphics don't look like Century TV (Tour of Britain), France TV or VRT.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

ooohhhh slippy leaves, eta... actually it was a grid


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Ooof


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Grid


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Must say Zwift has done a good job of replicating the course, although, I'm pleased to say there are no large gnomes on the road side in real Harrogate.


Bettys is missing, according to The Cycling Podcast.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

Thomas abandoned


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Chopper is up


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> gnomes on the road side in real Harrogate.


Gnomes way too common it's Harrogate after all. More likely to be full of ladies that lunch having had a Prosecco or two.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

so they manage to get the helicopter up with 45km to go


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

simon Clarke out , broken spoke


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

Someone's gotta go for for this soon !


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

looks like the three in front is about to become six


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Despite the weather, it is show casing how 'nice' the UK is !


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Despite the weather, it is show casing how 'nice' the UK is !


Crashing on leaves entering the double bend?


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Crashing on leaves entering the double bend?



Scenery my friend.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Crashing on leaves entering the double bend?




wasn't leaves when they showed the slow motion replay he slid out on a grid


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Oh, kicking SRAM wireless gear mech... whoops.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

I think the break away has it.

Squealing discs... oh my ears


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Sickening squeal of brakes as they enter the finish corners. Not clear if that was rider disc brakes or the camera bike or the car.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

Van de poul blown..
Should have had another pie


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

yeah , hes well gone


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Stop filming the poor lad's suffering....


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

Sort of hoping the peloton can catch them


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Yet again Germany comes to the front to help chase too late. I'm sure I've seen that before.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

too little, too late, I think


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

No chance of a catch, wasn't earlier. The course is too undulating


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

Some ride by Moscon,can't really see past Trentin winning now


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Swifty popped


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Some ride by Moscon,can't really see past Trentin winning now


Hope Moscon gets fourth. Or dropped and overtaken.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Sagan going, not much point...


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Hope Moscon gets fourth. Or dropped and overtaken.


Looks like your wish is granted


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Sagan going, not much point...


Best of the rest.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Best of the rest.



Exactly... he may catch up quite quickly, but it's a huge ask.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

37 seconds, gone down fast


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Messing on the front... bad mistake


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

didn't expect that


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Nice lead from the front, all knackered.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Messing on the front... bad mistake


Feck that was deserved !


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Nice salute from Sagan !!


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Cracking final 50km in such shocking conditions


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

Poor lad looks spent - nearly hit the lamp post walking.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

Trentin didn't know what hit him,looked shocked.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Trentin didn't know what hit him,looked shocked.


When you hit the wall, it's always a shock.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> When you hit the wall, it's always a shock.


That and Van de Poul,he'll be in the nearest cafe/shop eating anything and everything sweet !


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

Sagan scalps another journalist. Maybe enjoys some fresher meat.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Must be tough getting bombarded with questions at the end. Suppose it goes with the job though.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

And only the winner gets given a dry jersey. Bit mean!


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

Expected in some sports in your contract.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> I was guessing NOS from the graphics and I think they messed up the Olympic road race coverage  Graphics don't look like Century TV (Tour of Britain), France TV or VRT.


Timeline TV, said the closing titles. Web says they do lots for BT Sport but also some outside broadcasts for BBC and ITV. No idea who owns them.


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Sep 2019)

Crass interviewing from the BBC.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> Crass interviewing from the BBC.


Especially with Tao GH the lad was fecked,he could hardly have made it more obvious.Looked like he was going to pass out any moment !!


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

I thought TGH was going to tell him to feck off, blatantly obvious hes absolutely spent and then a reporter shoves a mike under your nose and says ,how was it out there, ffs …...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2019)

The waterfall at Cray was in spate!
This is it in a reasonable summer

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/16710


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2019)

Mixed emotions yesterday

- So pleased that Lizzie was allowed off the front, to ride through Otley, & (hopefully) spot her parents & grandparents

- gutted that she couldn't hold on to Van Vleuten


'VV' deserved it, wholeheartedly though, after that solo ride
(and.... who can forget her horror crash, at Rio 2016)


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2019)

I wonder if the Danish winner is related,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedersen_bicycle


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Sep 2019)

Trentin went with 200 metres to go, that’s a long way out, especially with 260km in your legs. However, even if he had gone later I think he would still have been beaten judging by the gap Pedersen opened up on him


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2019)

For a while, until Moscon was dropped, I was considering the possibility that we could end up with a champion even more unpopular than Valverde.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

Want to know his secret ?

View: https://youtu.be/zqBpHo-ukGY


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Want to know his secret ?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/zqBpHo-ukGY



Will he win another race next year?
We should have spotted his build-up this year though. The only race he's won in 2019 is the Iceberg Tour - ideal prep for Yorkshire

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-d-isbergues/2019


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2019)

Loved the weather and the fact that the crowds donned waterproofs and snorkels to watch. 

Topped off with a Dane winning it. 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Will he win another race next year?
> We should have spotted his build-up this year though. The only race he's won in 2019 is the Iceberg Tour - ideal prep for Yorkshire
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-d-isbergues/2019


Don't know,but that was his time for sure ! Feel for Trentin who you'd have thought,him aswell that he had that nailed.Confident enough to sprint from a bit too far out....age over experience took it though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2019)

Going back to the Eekhoff DQ for a minute. 

This kind of thing* is unsurprising given cycling's woolly application of rules about drafting - sometimes we allow it after a crash, sometimes we might allow it a bit. No, no - not _that_ much!

Looking at the videos it did seem he was taking the P. But look at the video of stage 19 of the Vuelta and try to spot the difference.

* Down with it


----------



## Aravis (30 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> For a while, until Moscon was dropped, I was considering the possibility that we could end up with a champion even more unpopular than Valverde.


I was hoping the winner would be someone I'd snapped on the TT the other week. So Moscon would've been fine by me.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Going back to the Eekhoff DQ for a minute.
> 
> This kind of thing* is unsurprising given cycling's woolly application of rules about drafting - sometimes we allow it after a crash, sometimes we might allow it a bit. No, no - not _that_ much!
> 
> Looking at the videos it did seem he was taking the P. But look at the video of stage 19 of the Vuelta and try to spot the difference.


What video are you thinking of? I've looked at three (Vuelta, GCN and Eurosport) and found nothing remotely similar to Eekhoff's 2+ minutes whizzing through town and country behind a lone team car not in the convoy.

My recollection of the Vuelta one was the gaps between the Valverde group, the green jersey group and the red jersey group were right on the minute threshold and the race directors did not trigger barrages quickly (which I think usually happens when a gap is less than a minute, but not when it was created by a crash) so each gap had a convoy in them and yes, there was a bit of questionable shuffling of team cars between those convoys in a way that helped the chasing groups, but it was nothing like we saw on Friday. If anything, the Vuelta team cars engaged in a bit of unsportsmanlike behaviour while the race directors turned a blind eye to allow it to cancel out Movistar's unsportsmanlike behaviour of hammering the race leader while he was down.

Also, the rule on drafting (regulation 2.12.007 section 4.7 if you want to download https://www.uci.org/inside-uci/constitutions-regulations/regulations ) is that "Sheltering behind or taking advantage of the slipstream of a vehicle" is subject to a CHF200 fine per infringement for a WT rider (100 for U23), CHF500 (200) for the driver and CHF500 (200) for the DS, but "in cases of repeated infringement or aggravating circumstances, the Commissaires' Panel may eliminate or disqualify a rider". I expect the Vuelta case had a few fines handed out and no further action from the Panel, but I've not checked.

So in other words, the rules seem to have been followed correctly in both cases, as going on to chase down the breakaway and win probably qualifies as "aggravating circumstances" doesn't it? Whereas at the Vuelta, it feels like the aggravation was all from Movistar who weren't sheltering - it would have been a tougher case if a Movistar car had reacted to the non-barrage by overtaking the lead group and motor-pacing it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> What video are you thinking of?
> ...
> So in other words, the rules seem to have been followed correctly in both cases


I can't be precise about what video. Just some footage I saw of riders (including I think Lopez and possibly also Roglic I don't recall) sheltering behind the cars. That's the "questionable shuffling" you referred to.

I'm not suggesting that the rules weren't correctly applied in the Eekhoff case - he was bang to rights. I am suggesting that the continuum of application of these rules - including riders who blatantly draft a car until a watching official blows a whistle, and a blind eye being turned to questionable shuffling makes cases like this unsurprising.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I can't be precise about what video.


Then please don't write "look at the video" if there is no video! 



Dogtrousers said:


> I am suggesting that the continuum of application of these rules - including riders who blatantly draft a car until a watching official blows a whistle, and a blind eye being turned to questionable shuffling makes cases like this unsurprising.


Having two levels of punishment for different severity of offence doesn't make it a "continuum". Is there any reasonable interpretation of "aggravating circumstances" which would either lead to disqualification also being applied for convoy-hopping when making the way back after a crash or not being applied for a 2+min high-speed lone-car pacing?

I think the debate should be whether the higher sanction maybe should be more easily applied before the race finishes and the panel meets, thereby avoiding the rider influencing the race further, not that there is significant confusion between convoy-hopping and motor-pacing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Having two levels of punishment for different severity of offence doesn't make it a "continuum".


Yes it does. Unless there are two clearly distinct offences. Which there aren't. A judgment is made of where on the continuum each offence lies. Sometimes it's allowed to pass - eg when a rider is chasing back on and there is no active racing, sometimes it is noticed and the offender is told to desist - eg if they push it a bit far, sometimes it's penalised by a fine, sometimes with a DQ - if it's aggravated or repeated. It's all the same offence, just different degrees.

That makes it unsurprising - to me at least - that events like this happen.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

There's so many "grey areas" as in drafting,sticky bottle,even fecking sock length.But I guess if the UCI think you've took the piss then it's tough luck.To be fair even though he won which made it even more of a epic ride....he took the piss !


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes it does. Unless there are two clearly distinct offences. Which there aren't. A judgment is made of where on the continuum each offence lies. Sometimes it's allowed to pass - eg when a rider is chasing back on and there is no active racing, sometimes it is noticed and the offender is told to desist - eg if they push it a bit far, sometimes it's penalised by a fine, sometimes with a DQ - if it's aggravated or repeated. It's all the same offence, just different degrees.
> 
> That makes it unsurprising - to me at least - that events like this happen.


The judgment is not made of where on a continuum each offence lies - it's made of whether each offence has been committed, that is whether the rider has gained an advantage from slipstreaming and, if so, whether it's a repeated infringement or has aggravating circumstances. Having some offences missed and two related offences (with or without "repeated infringement or aggravating circumstances") is three points, not a continuum - there is not a continuous range of offences. For example, is there any team-car-slipstreaming offence punished by more than fines but less than disqualification?

Oh well. I'm astounded that someone I thought reasonable seems to be trying to compare a group convoy-hopping their way back after a crash during a stage race to a lone rider slipstreaming one team car alone at high speed for 2 minutes in the world championships. Even if there is much grey area in the rules or we had 100% detection, I still don't see much reason to expect either case to have a different DQ decision.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2019)

I think you're missing my point. Or I'm failing to make it. I'll close this circular discussion with: I was unsurprised by "the Eekhoff affair" and will continue to be unsurprised by future transgressions.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> The judgment is not made of where on a continuum each offence lies - it's made of whether each offence has been committed, that is whether the rider has gained an advantage from slipstreaming and, if so, whether it's a repeated infringement or has aggravating circumstances. Having some offences missed and two related offences (with or without "repeated infringement or aggravating circumstances") is three points, not a continuum - there is not a continuous range of offences. For example, is there any team-car-slipstreaming offence punished by more than fines but less than disqualification?
> 
> Oh well. I'm astounded that someone I thought reasonable seems to be trying to compare a group convoy-hopping their way back after a crash during a stage race to a lone rider slipstreaming one team car alone at high speed for 2 minutes in the world championships. Even if there is much grey area in the rules or we had 100% detection, I still don't see much reason to expect either case to have a different DQ decision.





Dogtrousers said:


> I think you're missing my point. Or I'm failing to make it. I'll close this circular discussion with: I was unsurprised by "the Eekhoff affair" and will continue to be unsurprised by future transgressions.



Get a room x


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> There's so many "grey areas" as in drafting,sticky bottle,even fecking *sock length*.But I guess if the UCI think you've took the piss then it's tough luck.To be fair even though he won which made it even more of a epic ride....he took the piss !


There are no grey areas as far as socks are concerned!

It is all precisely quantified.


View: https://twitter.com/Doctor_Hutch/status/1175776700971532289


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> There are no grey areas as far as socks are concerned!
> 
> It is all precisely quantified.
> 
> ...



But... In one of the TTs we saw a rider reach down and pull his socks up shortly after setting off. That made me think that perhaps he had deliberately left his socks loose (or even folded down) when they were being measured. Is there a regulation for how hard you have to pull them up before the measurement is taken?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> But... In one of the TTs we saw a rider reach down and pull his socks up shortly after setting off. That made me think that perhaps he had deliberately left his socks loose (or even folded down) when they were being measured. Is there a regulation for how hard you have to pull them up before the measurement is taken?


Depends on the length of your leg and the most important measurement.....the distance between your kneecap and foot !
Don't get me started on the benefits of long v short sleeves.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Is there a regulation for how hard you have to pull them up before the measurement is taken?


If the scrutineer breaks the rider's toes off, then it was too hard!


----------



## rliu (30 Sep 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-49880778

Came across this and can see BBC Yorkshire are jumping in with some Daily Mail esque misquoting and extrapolating a couple of interviews to suggest the event was a 'disaster' for Harrogate. I've always felt bemused about people complaining about BBC output but actually felt compelled to do so about this article, because it's just simply not true that the World Champs could have been an overall negative for the Harrogate economy. I travelled up from London for the day yesterday and spent money in local pubs and supermarkets, and the hotels seemed to be full of Dutch and Belgian fans who had travelled over.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Sep 2019)

Had a great weekend. Camped at 40m all day Sunday to watch the finale. Loved every second


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Oct 2019)

Came across this tweet this morning. So it seems the BBC have an agenda to only present one side.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2019)

The 2020 UCI Road World Championships are to be held in Vaud and Valais in Switzerland.

"There is significant rainfall throughout the year in Le Vaud. Even the driest month still has a lot of rainfall. The Köppen-Geiger climate classification is Cfb. The average annual temperature in Le Vaud is 7.7 °C. The average annual rainfall is 1182 mm. "

Hopefully, Tutunendo in Colombia will be chosen for future World's, it's the third rainiest place on the planet.


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

They look be trying to back track a bit and have changed the story on line trying to make it look balanced but failed again.
It's not a surprise really it is Harrogate it's a different world to the rest of us.
Anything that stop's the Chelsea tractor lot and ladies that lunch was forced to end badly.
I did came access a couple on the phone saying "we are having to walk everywhere as we cant use the car". I though oh here we go but then told who ever about what how great it was seeing everything. But can't see them getting on the news anytime soon.
I do feel for Horticap it's a great charity shame they've got dragged into crap reporting.


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

Oh what a surprise "Fury at 'atrocious' damage to the Stray"

https://www.harrogateadvertiser.co....ng-uci-cycling-events-in-harrogate-1-10024211

I mean having a lot of common people walking all over it will never do...


----------



## rliu (1 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Oh what a surprise "Fury at 'atrocious' damage to the Stray"
> 
> https://www.harrogateadvertiser.co....ng-uci-cycling-events-in-harrogate-1-10024211
> 
> I mean having a lot of common people walking all over it will never do...


God what a horrendously NIMBYist town, this damage they're up in arms about is just people walking on wet grass and some of it being trampled into mud as a result. 

Seems that every small town resident choose to live where they are due to some reactionary fear of modernity, society and the rest of humanity. Well I for one would be more than happy if every major cycling event ends up finishing in London instead.


----------



## DRM (1 Oct 2019)

This could only be happening in Bread & Dripping City!!!


----------



## DRM (1 Oct 2019)

rliu said:


> God what a horrendously NIMBYist town, this damage they're up in arms about is just people walking on wet grass and some of it being trampled into mud as a result.
> 
> Seems that every small town resident choose to live where they are due to some reactionary fear of modernity, society and the rest of humanity. Well I for one would be more than happy if every major cycling event ends up finishing in London instead.


You’re absolutely right, it’s the national capital of NIMBY’ism, lots of big words that are designed to make it worse, all they have to do is let it dry a bit and run a roller over, and would you dream, the grass will grow back!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2019)

rliu said:


> God what a horrendously NIMBYist town, this damage they're up in arms about is just people walking on wet grass and some of it being trampled into mud as a result.
> 
> Seems that every small town resident choose to live where they are due to some reactionary fear of modernity, society and the rest of humanity. Well I for one would be more than happy if every major cycling event ends up finishing in London instead.



_"We fear that the full restoration of Harrogate’s wonderful Stray will take a very long time."_
It looks like my lawn did after the builders messed it up during the spring this year. I jumped up and down on it a bit, prodded it a bit with a fork and reseeded it. It took about a month or so to recover. 

We Londoners would welcome major cycling events. I speak for myself and also London taxi drivers, who are famous for their love of cyclists and all things to do with cycling.


----------



## rliu (1 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> _"We fear that the full restoration of Harrogate’s wonderful Stray will take a very long time."_
> It looks like my lawn did after the builders messed it up during the spring this year. I jumped up and down on it a bit, prodded it a bit with a fork and reseeded it. It took about a month or so to recover.
> 
> We Londoners would welcome major cycling events. I speak for myself and also London taxi drivers, who are famous for their love of cyclistsn and all things to do with cycling.


Quite, why would one take an 8 hour return train journey to North Yorkshire when there are plenty of cabbies, BMW drivers and phone zombie pedestrians one can confront closer to home?


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2019)

rliu said:


> God what a horrendously NIMBYist town, this damage they're up in arms about is just people walking on wet grass and some of it being trampled into mud as a result.


They call that wet or damaged? Move them to West Norfolk. Some local grassland is underwater as planned flood mitigation and about 3,000 homes were evacuated for this morning's high tide, but the wind dropped so the defences held. https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2019-10-01/flooding-avoided-at-high-tide-west-norfolk-coast/

Whatever happened to Yorkshire Grit? Harrogate shoot more like, there!


----------



## DRM (1 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> They call that wet or damaged? Move them to West Norfolk. Some local grassland is underwater as planned flood mitigation and about 3,000 homes were evacuated for this morning's high tide, but the wind dropped so the defences held. https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2019-10-01/flooding-avoided-at-high-tide-west-norfolk-coast/
> 
> Whatever happened to Yorkshire Grit? Harrogate shoot more like, there!


To be fair a lot of the fields/farm roads between York & Harrogate are flooded too


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

Harrogate is an odd place It's in Yorkshire but sort of lives in a world of it's own. It's preserved in a sort of bygone age by the heavy smell of lavender scented note paper and moth balls. With cucumber sandwiches and little fancies thrown in. 
The rest of Yorkshire is happy to welcome you any time.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2019)

Everything as it used to be is perfect. Don't come up with new ideas. Don't inconvenience me _ever_. Tossers!

I would be very interested to see the figures for what effect the Tour de France stages and subsequent Tour de Yorkshire have had on tourist numbers in Yorkshire. I would be very surprised if they haven't shot up over the past 5 years... [PS YES!]

As for _The Guardians'_ otherwise perfect '_Stray_' being damaged by public access in wet weather... It might help if they did something to improve drainage so it didn't become waterlogged in heavy rain!


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

DRM said:


> To be fair a lot of the fields/farm roads between York & Harrogate are flooded too



Yes you'd have seen the flood damage if the course was not cut short. Parts of the dales are still recovering for the last downpour.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2019)

DRM said:


> To be fair a lot of the fields/farm roads between York & Harrogate are flooded too


How many evacuated? And why are they wibbling about a park, then? Soft northern jessies!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2019)

There was a song in the 60s or 70s called "You and me" or something similar which characterised Harrogate as a centre for old peoples homes. I've googled for the lyrics but can't find it. The singer foresaw being sent "to a little home in Harrogate where we'll play patience all day, until we fade away".


----------



## DRM (1 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> How many evacuated? And why are they wibbling about a park, then? Soft northern jessies!


mmm nobody, York is flooded again, we just get on with it, unlike soft southern Jessie’s who run away


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2019)

Everything will be perfect in Switzerland for next year's World Champs, but three times the price.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2019)

I've been thinking about this drafting issue. If I was in charge of the UCI I would implement a rule whereby no cyclist can draft behind their own team car at all. You're welcome to surf through the convoy but if you crash and use your team car to get back into the peleton, you're disqualified. Otherwise we will perpetually be in a situation where each individual instance of drafting a team car will have to be separately adjudicated during the race. 

I'd also introduce a rule about how bottles are handed out of the car. Something like the person handing them out must hold the bottle by the neck so as to minimise rider assistance


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I've been thinking about this drafting issue. If I was in charge of the UCI I would implement a rule whereby no cyclist can draft behind their own team car at all. You're welcome to surf through the convoy but if you crash and use your team car to get back into the peleton, you're disqualified. Otherwise we will perpetually be in a situation where each individual instance of drafting a team car will have to be separately adjudicated during the race.
> 
> I'd also introduce a rule about how bottles are handed out of the car. Something like the person handing them out must hold the bottle by the neck so as to minimise rider assistance


All great ideas but in reality there's allways a way round,bit of a injury..dare I say put on a bit ? Hold on to the car a while whilst getting treated.
The bottle thing is dangerous at the best of times so who's going to say "that was a wrong pass"
I think most rules are there to be pushed,but if you want to chance that push a bit too far...you'll get whats coming !


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2019)

Or just accept that there are grey areas - judgement calls will be have to made, and as a result people will push things and sometimes get away with it and sometimes not and celebrate the uncertainty and accept the inevitable problems.


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> All great ideas but in reality there's allways a way round,bit of a injury..dare I say put on a bit ? Hold on to the car a while whilst getting treated.
> The bottle thing is dangerous at the best of times so who's going to say "that was a wrong pass"
> I think most rules are there to be pushed,but if you want to chance that push a bit too far...you'll get whats coming !


Injuries are treated by the neutral medical car.

There are already plenty of rules about this and things like bottle passing and lots of single-incident adjudications. Please not yet more fuzzy rules!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Injuries are treated by the neutral medical car.
> 
> There are already plenty of rules about this and things like bottle passing and lots of single-incident adjudications. Please not yet more fuzzy rules!


I didn't say they weren't ? I agree there's plenty of fuzzy rules as you say...you just have to try and not bend them too much !


----------



## normgow (9 Oct 2019)

Now that the dust (?) of the World Championships has settled are there are still people like me who prefer the traditional format of running the races on a circuit of around 15kms with a stiff climb which by the end of the race becomes a real problem? In recent years organisers have tended to start the races a long way from the finishing circuit so the spectators there get to see the riders for just a few laps.
I'm sure the new form is to give publicity to the various tourist organisations which tend to put up the money but have things not gone so far that the cycling fan is taking second place? Just how many stately homes and castles (mostly built with proceeds of slave labour) do we need to look at ?
We saw in the men's elite race in Yorkshire, where helicopters couldn't fly, that the first leg of the race went through countryside largely uninhabited apart from several sheep. There were no doubt some passionate cycling fans amongst our woolly friends but for the most part they were more interested in mowing the meadows than what was going on beyond the gate.
The spectators on the finishing circuit did receive a bonus few extra laps when the long run-in was revised due to the bad weather but in better conditions they would have seen the riders far fewer times.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2019)

normgow said:


> Now that the dust (?) of the World Championships has settled are there are still people like me who prefer the traditional format of running the races on a circuit of around 15kms with a stiff climb which by the end of the race becomes a real problem? In recent years organisers have tended to start the races a long way from the finishing circuit so the spectators there get to see the riders for just a few laps.
> I'm sure the new form is to give publicity to the various tourist organisations which tend to put up the money but have things not gone so far that the cycling fan is taking second place? Just how many stately homes and castles (mostly built with proceeds of slave labour) do we need to look at ?
> We saw in the mens' elite race in Yorkshire, where helicopters couldn't fly, that the first leg of the race went through countryside largely uninhabited apart from several sheep. There were no doubt some passionate cycling fans amongst our woolly friends but for the most part they were more interested in mowing the meadows than what was going on beyond the gate.
> The spectators on the finishing circuit did receive a bonus few extra laps when the long run-in was revised due to the bad weather but in better conditions they would have seen the riders far fewer times.


I don't mind it as it is.If I want to watch riders I usually go to a TT.Its about showcasing the area I think.Ive been to all the grand tours and quite a few of the classics/monuments.If your going to watch for seeing riders your probally going to be dissspointed.I usually go for the atmosphere and beer ! Going to Italy tommorow for Lomardia on Saturday.Ill more than likely get a quick glimpse of the race,I'll record it on TV and watch when home.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2019)

Lets face it, road cycling is a pretty rubbish sport to watch live. Riders zoom past and in the 10 seconds they are visible it's almost impossible to figure out what's going on in the race overall, what breaks are developing, who's going forward, who's going backwards. It you want to watch it for the sport then stay at home and watch it on the telly. If you want to watch it live then make sure you have a good day out. This might involve joining the crowds in a city centre - in which case many laps are good - or it might involve taking a picnic out and communing with the sheep at the roadside (with the option of painting yourself purple and running in a mankini alongside the riders) - in which case sheep country is good.

In this respect road cycling is the opposite of track cycling, which is rubbish on the telly but makes absolute sense live, where you can see the whole track.


----------



## MasterDabber (9 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Lets face it, road cycling is a pretty rubbish sport to watch live. Riders zoom past and in the 10 seconds they are visible it's almost impossible to figure out what's going on in the race overall, what breaks are developing, who's going forward, who's going backwards. It you want to watch it for the sport then stay at home and watch it on the telly. If you want to watch it live then make sure you have a good day out. This might involve joining the crowds in a city centre - in which case many laps are good - or it might involve taking a picnic out and communing with the sheep at the roadside (with the option of painting yourself purple and running in a mankini alongside the riders) - in which case sheep country is good.
> 
> In this respect road cycling is the opposite of track cycling, which is rubbish on the telly but makes absolute sense live, where you can see the whole track.


Good post


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> In this respect road cycling is the opposite of track cycling, which is rubbish on the telly but makes absolute sense live, where you can see the whole track.


I actually enjoy watching highlights of track cycling on TV or Eurosport Player. I have only been to one track event, when they opened the Manchester Velodrome. I found the gaps between events a bit boring and the Madison totally baffling, despite the intense efforts of the commentator to explain what was happening! Having said that, I must go and watch another day of racing there one day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I found ... the Madison totally baffling


I had the opposite experience. For years I'd seen the Madison on TV and never quite "got it" because the TV field of view is so small. When I saw it on the track it made proper sense for the first time because you can watch the field and individual attempts to take a lap all at once, and still keep an eye on the resting riders and the handovers.

Just don't sit in the posh seats in the middle unless you can rotate your head like an owl.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had the opposite experience. For years I'd seen the Madison on TV and never quite "got it" because the TV field of view is so small. When I saw it on the track it made proper sense for the first time because you can watch the field and individual attempts to take a lap all at once, and still keep an eye on the resting riders and the handovers.


TBH - I had never heard of the Madison at the time. I was expecting the equivalent of a road race on the track and suddenly there were riders everywhere handslinging each other, going up the banking, dropping back, accelerating off the front... I didn't have a clue what was going on! If I went to watch one now it probably _would _be easier to follow than on TV...


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2019)

What nobhead...

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eekhoff-takes-u23-worlds-disqualification-to-cas/


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> What nobhead...
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eekhoff-takes-u23-worlds-disqualification-to-cas/


Glad your back,have you sobered up yet ?


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Glad your back,have you sobered up yet ?


I have bad days and less bad days. 
Where have I been? 😊


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> What nobhead...
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eekhoff-takes-u23-worlds-disqualification-to-cas/


Good grief. His managers want their heads examined. Surely becoming notorious for motor-pacing is not going to help his pro career take off? It seems like the smart move would probably be to blame the DS for telling him to do it, kiss the orange jersey goodbye for a few years (until the blamed DS retires from the national setup) and concentrate on his racing.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Oct 2019)

Their were a fair number of other Junior riders tailgating team cars as well, don't think they where involved in the final action but certainly two got a good draft up the climb from Bolton Abbey to Summerscales on the A59. Originally myself and fellow watchers assumed they were off the back but then more and more riders passed so they were more off the back of the front group.
Meanwhile mudgate has developed into visitorgate with the local rag claimed visitor numbers were less than predicted without any actual substance to the story and seemingly somewhat opposed to what hotels etc are saying but hey if it sells the rag and pleases the Chelsea Tractor lot why not print complete garbage.


----------



## tom73 (22 Oct 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Meanwhile mudgate has developed into visitorgate with the local rag claimed visitor numbers were less than predicted without any actual substance to the story and seemingly somewhat opposed to what hotels etc are saying but hey if it sells the rag and pleases the Chelsea Tractor lot why not print complete garbage


Oh well less "johnny foreigners" messing up the place every Cloud and all that.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Oct 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/Yorkshire2019/status/1189487063541997569?s=19


----------

